# lbs crap! Need cervelo r 2.5 team frame online!



## dealex (Sep 16, 2005)

Doesn anyone know a good web site where I can buy a Cervelo R2.5 Team frame in a 54? My lbs that carrys them is totaly stupid! Im buying a 4000$ bike and all they try to do is sell me different bikes and never return my phone calls and im just so sick of this b.s. its taking them like 3 days to quote me and they still havent got back with me its horrible. So doesn any1 know a web site I can find the frame.

Thanks


----------



## Franchise (Mar 9, 2002)

*Check with RAcycles*

A riding friend of mine picked on up at www.racycles.com. I've heard their service and selection to be excellent. His Cervelo 2.5 RS is very nice, and he has not had the problems that others have had regarding cracks, etc.

Check it out. Good luck with your search.


----------



## RStoR (Oct 8, 2005)

*in stock i think*

Call Mike Beaman of InsideOut Sports at 1.888.343.6313 TOLL FREE (www.insideoutsports.com). They have a Team Issue frameset in the store in 54. Great people.


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*R2.5 specialists!*

Not sure where you are located but I am certain that Radek & Peter @ www.wheelsofbloor.com will be able to help you out. Cervelo is the heart of their business and without the gizmos and technobabble, these guys can really take care of you.

Given that Cervelo is out of Toronto, these guys have a way of getting what you need, when you need it.

I am sure that they can even arrange shipping as required.


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

*Or if you don't mind saving some money...*

You could also check out the following

https://cgi.ebay.com/2005-Cervelo-R...ryZ98084QQssPageNameZWDVWQQrdZ1QQcmdZViewItem

<img src=https://i3.ebayimg.com/04/i/05/6b/72/ef_3.JPG>


----------



## jhbeeton (Dec 8, 2004)

*Used Cervelo*

Take care ... whatever you may be saving on the used bike will cost you in not having the benefit of the lifetime warranty to the original owner... I have checked this and for a carbon fibre bike, this is a feature that I wouldn't be passing up .


----------



## elviento (Mar 24, 2002)

DOn't forget the warranty doesn't cover misuse, crash, accident, etc. and only covers design flaw or manufacturing defect. 

Let's do the math. If you think there is greater than 10% chance the frame has such defect, then a rational person would place 10% of the cost of the frame on the value of the warranty (say $150). $150 is fairly small compared to the savings here. If you think there is say 30% chance, then the warranty is worth more at probably $450. But the risk seems really high. 

In other words, if you have so little confidence in the product that you are expecting more than 30% chance of having some defect and placing a huge emphasis on warranty, it's probaby a crappy product in the first place.


----------

